# Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

So, jetzt geht es los, der Teich wird erstellt. Nach den vielen Anregungen im Forum (vielen Dank dafür) möchte ich die Bauphasen meines Teiches hier im Netz einstellen. Für Anregungen und Vorschläge bin ich dankbar. 

Beschreibung:
Nach vielen Diskussionen mit Freunden und Familie haben wir uns gegen die "Eigenleistung" und für einen Profi endschieden. Ich möchte einen problemlos funktionierenden Teich ohne tausende Fehler zu machen. Der Teich wird 10 x 7 Meter gross und je nach Bodenverhältnissen 1,5 - 1,7 Meter tief (Moorboden!). Geplant ist die Haltung von 5-7 Eurokois. 

Technik, Bauplan:
Der Teichbauer empfahl mir einen gemauerten GFK Teich welcher allerdings den Kostenrahmen deutlich gesprengt hätte. Nach eingehender Geländebesichtigung wurde vom Teichbauer der folgende Teich definiert:

Betonkragen, ca.30-60cm hoch mit Formsteinen und Füllbeton, Ringanker, Vortexfilter aus GFK , Tauch-UVC,  EP Folie und Unterflies, Bachlauf, Verrohrung, Bodenablauf, Schieber, Skimmer für die Oberfläche. Veranschlage Bauzeit etwa 2 Wochen)

Durchführung:
100% durch eine kleine Teichbaufirma aus Hamburg.

Der Anfang:
Unser Grundwasserspiegel ist sehr niedrig. In den Hausbauplänen wurden etwa 60 cm angegeben. Ein Probeloch ergab eine Tiefe (jetzt im Winter) von 1,15 Meter.


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Der erste Tag:

Die Bäume (Kirsche & Pflaume) haben reichlich Zeit gekostet. Das Wetter ist saukalt, wir hängen etwa einen halben Tag hinter dem Zeitplan. Bodenbeschaffenheit ist erstaunlich fest!


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Große Freude, der Grundwasserspiegel in der ersten Aushubphase ist noch nicht erreicht! Da die Terrasse einen Holzboden bekommt, werden wir den Betonring nicht so hoch machen und das Holz über den Rand verlegen  Wir sind bereits bei 1,4 Metern. Mit der Erhöhung erreichen wir 1,7 Meter als vermutliche Endtiefe!


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Tag 2:
Es hat natürlich geschneit........ Die Teichbaufirma will das Wetter nutzen und arbeitet sogar über Ostern!!!!


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo
könntest Du denn mal zur Info mit angeben, was diese ganze Ausbuddelei denn kostet ?
Ich wollte mir nämlich noch einen Schwimmteich bauen, und alles von Hand auszubuddeln 
ist mir einfach zu viel !
Danke !


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Kann Dir leider nicht sagen was der Aushub kostet, hab das ganze Paket inklusive Bau/Technik etc an den Teichbauer gegeben.


----------



## Annett (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo Jörg,

ich bin ja nun bekanntlich nicht so der Filterspezi, aber


> ... Ringanker, *Vortexfilter aus GFK , Tauch-UVC,* EP Folie und Unterflies, Bachlauf, Verrohrung, Bodenablauf, Schieber, *Skimmer für die Oberfläche*.


kannst Du mal näher erläutern, wie der Filter insgesamt aufgebaut sein soll?
Nach meinem Wissenstand ist die (Vor)Filterung per Vortex nicht mehr zeitgemäß, weil nur mit extrem großen Durchmessern erfolgversprechend. 
Und wie ist der Bioteil aufgebaut/bestückt?


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hi Annett,
keine Ahnung wie gross der Filter wird. Der Teichbauer ist auf diese Technik der Gesamtkosten wegen zurück gegangen. Er meinte es gibt schöner und bessere Filtertechniken aber dann wäre der Gesamtpreis noch deutlich höher. Eben erklärte er mir das der Filter in etwa die Grösse seiner Ladefläche Pritsche haben wird.


----------



## Annett (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo,

hoffentlich baut er es Dir so, dass Du da später ohne einen riesigen Aufwand etwas verändern kannst... meist hat man ja doch nach ein, zwei Jahren neue Ideen und wieder etwas mehr Geld übrig. 
Bei moderatem Besatz ist man sicher nicht ständig am Filter und spült und macht, aber Bürsten würde ich beispielsweise nicht wirklich haben wollen. Auch Japanmatten sind aufwändiger zu reinigen als das derzeit gängige __ Hel-X.


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Das hoffe ich auch Annett. Er hat selber einen GFK Teich (Bilder folgen) und scheint sehr gründlich und organisiert die Sache zu planen. Bis Dienstag ruhen jetzt die Arbeiten.


----------



## Joachim (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo und willkommen Jörg,

ich denke was hier Kompfschmerzen verursacht ist der Umstand das du dir etwas verkaufen lässt ohne dich selbst damit entsprechend befasst zu haben um mit dem "Teichbauer" auf Augenhöhe zu entscheiden. Ich hoffe für dich und deinen Teich, das der Spezi wirklich weis was er Teichbau-technisch tut und du für dein Geld die beste Lösung bekommst. 

Darf ich fragen welches Budget vom Teichbauer veranschlagt wird?


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo Joachim,

Das stimmt wohl. Ohne Vertrauen würde ich sicherlich noch lange auf meinen Teich warten müssen. Ich möchte kein Teichbauexperte sein und habe Im Forum nach Optionen gefragt, danach ein ausführliches Gespräch mit dem Teichbauer geführt und mich festgelegt. Ich fühle mich sehr gut aufgehoben und bekomme einen Teich der sicherlich nicht den Hightech Anforderungen entsprechen wird aber immerhin lt Teichbauer funktioniert und klares Wasser verspricht. Den Preis der gesamten Baumassnahmen möchte ich allerdings nicht im Forum posten. Klar das es mit 5t€ lange nicht reicht. Wer ein ähnliches Projekt plant kann mir gerne ne Mail schicken.


----------



## Oerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Feierabend. Weiter geht es am Dienstag.


----------



## Oerg (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Update. Leider sind wir auf meine Abwasseranlage gestossen. Die Bauzeichnung war falsch! Danach sollte das Abwasserrohr anders verlaufen. egal, jetzt bekomme ich die durchaus diskutierte Flachwasserzone.


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo Oerg,
auf Bild 2 sehe ich, daß Du viiieel Wald im Hintergrund bei Dir hast ! 
Ich auch !  Dann können wir uns im Herbst ja zusammen tun, zum Laubharken . 
Hast Du daran schon gedacht ??


----------



## Oerg (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Das täuscht auf dem Bild! Ich habe knapp 3 H und mein Wald ist etwa 50 m entfernt.


Edit 2 wird immer weniger (sind nur  knapp 50 m)


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Toll für Dich, bei mir sind es ca. 10 m !!


----------



## Oerg (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Spannst Du ein Netz über den Teich oder wie verhinderst Du das Laub Deinen Teich versaut?


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Das Netz hängt seit 10 Jahren unbenutzt im Schuppen , das ist mir einfach zuviel Arbeit es drüberzuspannen !
Ich kescher mindestens 2-3 mal am Tag das Laub ab , dabei treibe ich es mit dem Gartenschlauch in eine 
Ecke und hol es raus.


----------



## Oerg (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Feierabend


----------



## Oerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Jetzt zu 95% fertig! Ich stelle nachher aktuelle Bilder ins Netz. Diese Aufnahme ist ein paar Tage alt.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Aber Hallo!

Da herrscht fast einen Monat das Schweigen im Walde und dann präsentiert man hier so ein Teil...

Glückwunsch! Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt und ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen neidisch...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Wie tief ist denn der Teich? 

Gibt es schon Bilder von der Filterkammer? (Gibt es Bodenabläufe?)


Ansonsten - sieht schon nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Oerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Bis eben noch aufgeräumt und Gartenarbeit erledigt, einfach zu kaputt noch Bilder zu machen.

Ich stelle den fertigen Teich bald vor. Er hat zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer. Die Tiefe ist 1,70 Meter zu 2/3 und 1/3 1,20 Meter. Länge 10 Meter und Breite 8 Meter. Drei Japankoi sind schon am probieren.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## jolantha (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Hallo Jörg,
da warst Du aber wirklich fleißig ,


----------



## Oerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation Teichbau, Tipps willkommen*

Naja, Eigenleistung war ja nicht so viel. Da der Teich ja eigentlich fertig ist, habe ich die neuen Bilder unter der Rubrik "Mein Teich" eingestellt.

LG
Jörg


----------

